
Generative Art Is the Ideal Hobby for a Software Developer - ingve
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/07/20/generative-art-software-dev/
======
jdormit
I love generative art. I've only really dabbled in it myself, but if you want
to see what professional-quality generative art looks like check out the work
of Tyler Hobbs [0]. He uses the Clojure library Quil [1] to make his pieces,
which in my opinion is one of the most fun and intuitive ways to make
generative art.

[0] [https://tylerxhobbs.com/](https://tylerxhobbs.com/) [1]
[http://www.quil.info/](http://www.quil.info/)

